# Java 6 und Xerces-j-2-9



## sprewell (13. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand die Kombination zusammen benutzt?

Ich habe nämlich ein kleines Problem damit:
Ich versuche beim parsen ein IOException zu werfen ( throw new IOException(message); ) . Mit jdk1.4 hat das funktioniert, aber das Programm wurde nicht abgebrochen. Nach dem ich auf java1.6 eingestigen bin, bricht das ab.

Kennt dies oder ähnliche Probleme mit java 6 oder so ?


----------



## pat2004 (16. Aug 2007)

hi

ich habe die Kombination schon benutzt und mein Prog läuft wunderbar damit


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort pat2004,

aber warum machen dann einige Characters plötzlich Probleme, die als Inhalt eines Xml-Elementes angezeigt werden müssen, z.B. space oder so?!


----------



## pat2004 (16. Aug 2007)

poste mal den code, denn mit code kann man sich alles besser vorstellen


----------

